# Riding on the street



## Nic727 (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi,

Just a question like that. I know some people are riding on small street sometime when there is no available trails.
However, my question was about what people do with the horse poop in the street (if the horse can't wait). How do you take it back to the barn or is there any solution that prevent horse from pooping in the street?

I'm sorry if it's sound stupid, but I'm curious because where I live there isn't a lot of trail to ride horse and I'm thinking about riding in small street with no car circulation.

Thank you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I never scoop it up. The trails are in walking distance from my barn, so I do have to ride on the street for a bit to get to them. However, there's a lot of Amish horses around where my barn is, so seeing horse poop on the road isn't uncommon here. Nobody really cares or says anything, lol. 

But in some areas it may be an eye sore & people may complain about it. Some people use tail bags for the poop to go into, although I'm not sure how good they work. :lol:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

I took my horses on a trail ride last weekend, and the trail head is really close to where I live so I decided to break off from my friends and ride into my housing complex. They were really calm on the street since there wasn't any traffic, but I was ponying my retired mare and she decided to take a dump on the road, just in front of the storm drain. Which leads to the ocean. So I told my dad about it since it was right by the house, and he went and cleaned it up for me and put it in his compost bin.


I wanted to make sure it got cleaned up because I want to bring my horses by the house again, so making sure our neighbors have nothing to complain about is important. If it was on streets where I didn't know the people who lived there, I'd probably at least make an effort to dismount and kick it closer to the curb (wearing beat up boots has benefits). Manure breaks down pretty quickly, but not everyone likes it on their car tires.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

As a kid I rode streets to get to the trails all the time...
If my horse made a mess...
Well, if there were people about doing yardwork I would ask if I could borrow a shovel and have a garbage bag to dispose of it...
Most of the time they laughed and waved me on saying not to worry about it the garden compost pile would love the addition.
I did go back often once my horse was put away at the barn with supplies to clean up the mess...
Don't think it ever was still in place but scooped and gone to neighbors gardens it went.
Even the street I lived on and was on all the time, the neighbors were glad for the addition to enrich their compost pile.
I also never had to figure a way to dispose of the large manure pile that accumulated...come spring the neighbors lined up for garbage cans of decomposed ready to use top soil rich to fertilize the garden beds with.
We never charged for manure taken, glad it was gone and the bounty of vegetables some shared with my family was a super nice treat to us.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

When I was a kid, I would ride around the near by residential streets all the time. Some neighbors were good about poop, some were not. After I was done riding, I always went back with the lawn tractor and my little cart to pick up anything we dropped in the road.
As with horselovinguy, it was often picked up before I got the chance. Some people think it's gold.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here in Arizona, no one ever picked up my horse's poop off the street except me. Maybe folks around here aren't big on gardening? After my ride, I'd just take my truck, shovel and a bucket...


----------

